# Advice on Mike's Tapes



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi, All - I have not posted here in quite a long time. I had a healthy, beautiful baby girl five months ago, and she has kept me quite busy! Unfortunately, my IBS-D has been getting worse and worse in the last few months.I wanted to know if I should try Mike's tapes again. Is everyone here still having success with that? I did them several years ago and between those and some medication I got things MUCH improved. Unfortunately, I seem to be on a downward hill again, and my meds are not helping anymore.Will repeating the audio program now help me? If so, I will have to reorder Mike's audio program. I wore them out I listened to them so often!Ay input or suggestions on my condition would be welcome!Thanks,PP


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Absolutely do them again!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

You might want to ask Mike. He's a pretty reasonable person. There are other options but I'm thinking of trying the tapes again myself.Bada


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi PartyP!By all means I think it is a great idea to re-listen.Here, read what Mike has to say about re-listening: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001596 Enjoy your journey!BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

PP, Go to the contact page on Mike's website and explain your situation about re-ordering your worn-out program. Or you can email me at TimeLineUS###msn.com, and we will take care of ya!Many of us including myself, have relistened to the program and have gotten additional relief...And...Congrats on your new little bundle of joy!!! xx (My IBS got worse after having my baby as well, that baby is in h.s. now... pre-IBS Audio Program days!) Anyway, take care and again, all the best to mommy and little one.  ~ Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others.~


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

I would do them again..... In fact, even though I've finished the first round... I still listen almost every evening... especially to the particular tracks that I find the most soothing.When it comes to relaxation, there is never too much of a good thing.Go for it!Evie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

bump


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Partypooper, am just seeing your post. Congratulations on the arrival of your beautiful baby daughter, that is great news.


----------

